# Lost welded mallet at big mallard camp main salmon



## luckylauren (Apr 3, 2016)

We will be there next week, we will keep an eye peeled if someone hasn't picked it up before then.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll be by there on the 24th and I too will check if LuckyLauren doesnt find it first.


----------



## Aquanaut (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks. I imagine it was picked up right away, thought I’d try.


----------



## Aquanaut (Aug 10, 2018)

Apparently it made its way to Mountain River Outfitters in Riggins. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Aquanaut (Aug 10, 2018)

If anyone from or near MRO in Riggins is heading South give me a shout!


----------



## riverpilot (Aug 18, 2015)

*Anchor*

Can smashing???? You sure it's not you anchor?


----------



## riverpilot (Aug 18, 2015)

*SP*



riverpilot said:


> Can smashing???? You sure it's not you anchor?


Your


----------

